# Bus Pass



## AlisonM (Sep 24, 2016)

I has my bus pass and now have free travel throughout Scotland for me and a companion and a third off all train fares for two as well. Ace. All I need now is a local bus service with buses that actually turn up.


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 24, 2016)

I thought it was still stagecoaches up where you are, Alison. You'll be telling us you have electric light next...

Anyway, a lady never admits to having a bus pass. It just invites comments like "you don't look old enough" or, worse still "have you only just found out you could get one?".


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 24, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> I thought it was still stagecoaches up where you are, Alison. You'll be telling us you have electric light next...
> 
> Anyway, a lady never admits to having a bus pass. It just invites comments like "you don't look old enough" or, worse still "have you only just found out you could get one?".



We do have electric light, but only when we chain the donkey to the wheel and make the poor thing walk in circles all day. And,

It's not that sort of bus pass, I'm not old enough for that yet. This is the gimps version for folk with mobility issues. For some reason it's called an 'Entitlement card', possibly because it's not just for buses.


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 24, 2016)

Didn't know that. So if I've got PIP mobility supplement, I can get this entitlement card, and I can get the over sixty bus pass as well, they should pay me to travel, right?


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 24, 2016)

The entitlement card may be more useful as it gets you train discounts too. There seem to be different levels of entitlement as though, mine gives my pal free travel on all buses same as me, but I have a pal from Glasgow who has to pay half fare for her companion outside the city. The website is pretty obscure too, doesn't go into much detail about what's allowed and what's not.


----------



## pottersusan (Sep 25, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> Didn't know that. So if I've got PIP mobility supplement, I can get this entitlement card, and I can get the over sixty bus pass as well, they should pay me to travel, right?


That's rather my thought on prescriptions - getting them free 'cos of great age and having cancer - I reckon they should be paying me for getting prescriptions


----------

